# OCC Inks Vs. Skin Illustrator Liquid



## martygreene (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in need of an airbrushable alcohol based product for contouring the muscular structure of an actor for an upcoming production. I've not been happy with the color range or performance of Temptu's Dura in my work with it so far. I'm in need of a highlight and contour shade, nothing fancy. I'm looking at OCC Inks in Fairest and Taupe, or Skin Illustrator in Ricepaper and Midnight Brown, but am open to suggestions. I've heard good things about Kett's Hydro-Proof, however it seems they are re-formulating this or somesuch (seems unavailable off thier site at the moment).


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Jan 26, 2007)

I've used Skin Illustrator, its good, after I had heard great things about it, I had to get it, but sometimes it sucks cause you have to keep spraying the alcohol because it dries so fast. But it last and last and last, and the color payoff is REALLY good.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 26, 2007)

I've only ever used Skin Illus. in palette form- how quickly does the liquid dry? How much of a pain is it to get your airbrush clean after the fact? 

Also, any experiance with the Skin Illus. Clear Gloss?


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Jan 29, 2007)

I've used it in the pallette form also, but I used their black in the airbrushable form, and it was EXCELLENT! I used it for a fake tattoo, and I loved the consistency, it was eaiser to clean than airbrush makeup. Their airbrush colors don't dry up, just those pallettes. I also haven't seen the clear gloss, I might go and see if the theatrical makeup shop I go to carries that. What is it used for?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 29, 2007)

The liquids do dry eventually, albeit slowly when in large quantities. I know you can re-fill the palettes with the liquids, doing it layer by layer and letting it dry.


----------

